# t5 ho bulb lifespan



## flatheadbill (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi all. I was curious how often you other reefers changed you T5 bulbs. Is there a general timeframe or ??


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

six to eight months or whenever they go on sale 

I tried to make the bulbs last a year this time but really paid for it with GHA and many other problems. My corraline died off and my corals were not happy at all.

I would say a good length of time would be around 8 months or so.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I change mine every 10 to 12 months...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Depends on the fixture. Alex there is running an actively cooled ATI rig hence the 12 months.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Depends on the fixture. Alex there is running an actively cooled ATI rig hence the 12 months.


Whatever he said


----------



## flatheadbill (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I am long overdue for a bulb change. Had mine in for a year and a half. Maybe that's why I can't get rid of the red slimey algae.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

flatheadbill said:


> Thanks for the input. I am long overdue for a bulb change. Had mine in for a year and a half. Maybe that's why I can't get rid of the red slimey algae.


I bet it would help!

I would suggest you reduce your photoperiod by an hour or 2 for a week or so to acclimatize your tank to the increased PAR.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ATI bulbs one year for me, but I think these bulbs will be perfect on LPS tank for more than a year

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

flatheadbill said:


> Thanks for the input. I am long overdue for a bulb change. Had mine in for a year and a half. Maybe that's why I can't get rid of the red slimey algae.


it is not relevant to bulbs age

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Found these instructions from ATI which pretty much sums up the question



> Proper Times and Techniques for Replacing your T5 Bulbs
> 
> We wanted to spend a few minutes talking today about the wonderful world of T5 bulb changes. It may come as a surprise, but the question pf "how often do I need to change my bulbs" is the most popular question we get. Admittedly, people might be a little afraid to ask this question because they feel it is too simple and should know! I can tell you that by not asking and not knowing, and guessing when to make a bulb change, could be the mistake that hurts the health and life of your corals.
> 
> ...


and heres a neat tip I never knew about 


> for optimum cooling the label end should be on the opposite side of the vent.


sources:
http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/ati...times-techniques-replacing-your-t5-bulbs.html
http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/ati-aquaristik/194104-what-t5.html


----------



## flatheadbill (Mar 16, 2015)

Very good info. Thanks


----------

